# What is up with my belly??? LOPSIDED?



## brunette&bubs

Ok last night I woke up at 4 AM because I had to pee really bad.
I looked down at my stomach while laying down and saw that the left side of my stomach was engorged.
It looked swollen and it was hard to the touch. The right side was completely normal. 
I went to the bathroom and then didn't notice it anymore.
Does it matter if I always find LO's h/b on the left side on a doppler?

Any insight? This was SO weird.


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Normal! Mine is the same and getting more lopsided by the day lol! Also, if youre a bit constipated it can make it look worse. Some days I wake up with no bump at all! Baby decides to go towards my back instead... :) oh and I only ever find LO's heartbeat on the left too :)


----------



## vyktoriah

Oh good I thought it was just me!! Lol. Mine is lopsided toward the right, though. I've been pointing it out to my OH, but he can't see it as he's always on one side or the other and it just looks normal to him. But when I lay on my back and look down at my tummy, it's DEFINITELY lopsided! :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

snap, apart from ine goes to the right side! Its really uncomfortable too, almost feels like my skin is about to rip open! lol

(according to my midwife, girls are usually on your right and boys on your left!)


----------



## Kirst264

Probs just the way baba was lying, mine likes to lie with it's bum sticking right out so my bump always slopes up to the right and looks ridiculous :haha: x


----------



## PurpleKisses

It's just bubs. When I was preggers with DS, he lived on the left side of my belly...to the point that most of my stretchmarks from him are on my left side. This LO seems to also find my left side quite comfortable, especially if I'm laying on my back...she's rarely on the right side. It's funny because I woke up the other night and realized she was on my left side so I started rubbing her back...I guess she liked it because when I stopped, she started kicking and punching but she calmed down when I started again lol..


----------



## sar35

i get this too, my boy's hb is always on the right and my lopsidedness is on the right too, when we had the scan his backside was on the right so i think its just his bum. When I get the pain its usually growing pains and notice a growth in the morning, it feels like someone is blowing me up with an air pump!


----------



## TattooedMama

LoL, wait until you are like 30wks along and this happens!!!

Once you settle down on one side and fall asleep the baby settles and cuddles themselves into that side too. Remember the uterus literally floats around in your belly and is attached only by a few ligaments(remember those round ligament pains?) so depending on your body posture and position it moves and baby with it.

It really is quite funny when you are bigger and get up in the morning, even funnier cuz it will scare your OH to high hell :haha:

:flower:


----------



## blessed

Same here! lol


----------



## mrs_park

Mine is to the right. That was the first thing my midwife said when she felt my uterus. I only seem to notice it when I'm lying down on my back though.

Do they eventually even out? At the moment, I feel all my round ligament pains and most of Isaac's movements on my right?


----------



## debbie7155

we always hear the HB on the left, i get RLP on the right mainly


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

This happens to me too! Wherever baby is laying at the time :)


----------



## shelbyfakla

same here with me 2


----------



## PixieBelle

This has been happening to me of late too but to the right. OH has managed to see it once but for me it's only been when I'm lying n my right side, I don't get it vice versa. Freakish but I've been fairly convinced it's just bean's fave side to lie on for a couple weeks now as all the weird flutters have been that side too.


----------



## miamix

_Post deleted_


----------

